

What Makes Hackers Tick? A.k.a. Linus's Law - p7g5
http://books.google.com/books?id=4SeIQZjpzCwC&pg=PT14#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
dalke
This is the _other_ "Linus's Law", the one by him and not the one named by
Raymond. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus%27s_Law#By_Linus_Torvalds](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus%27s_Law#By_Linus_Torvalds)
. (Torvalds described it in the prologue to the book.)

To p7g5 - the book was published in 2001. Has it or the prologue proved
influential, or worth of review and reevaluation after 14 years? I don't get
the sense it has.

